# feedback (speakerphone)



## Soledad Medina

Necesito traducir feedback en el siguiente contexto:

This new speakerphone deliver hands-free, natural, two-way voice communication, without echos or feedback.

Este nuevo teléfono con altavoces brinda comunicación de voz natural de dos vías, de manos libres, sin ecos ni ??????

Agradeceré ayuda.
SM


----------



## Louanna007

retroalimentacio'n?


----------



## transparente

Hola Sole,

reacciones? Creo que _feedback_ está para enfatizar los "ecos". No se si hay una palabra técnica para traducir el efecto.


----------



## ElCamaron

Soledad Medina said:
			
		

> Necesito traducir feedback en el siguiente contexto:
> 
> This new speakerphone deliver hands-free, natural, two-way voice communication, without echos or feedback.
> 
> Este nuevo teléfono con altavoces brinda comunicación de voz natural de dos vías, de manos libres, sin ecos ni ??????
> 
> Agradeceré ayuda.
> SM


 
Hola,

En ese contexto a mí me pega mucho "*sin retorno*". Significa que ese terminal telefónico impide la vuelta de tu propia voz en la comunicación.

Un saludote,


----------



## Eugin

ElCamaron said:
			
		

> En ese contexto a mí me pega mucho "*sin retorno*". Significa que ese terminal telefónico impide la vuelta de tu propia voz en la comunicación.


 
¿¿pero lo que acabas de explicar no es la idea de los ecos??


----------



## elmoch

Soledad Medina said:
			
		

> Necesito traducir feedback en el siguiente contexto:
> 
> This new speakerphone deliver hands-free, natural, two-way voice communication, without echos or feedback.
> 
> Este nuevo teléfono con altavoces brinda comunicación de voz natural de dos vías, de manos libres, sin ecos ni ??????
> 
> Agradeceré ayuda.
> SM


 
Podría ser *realimentación*.
http://www.bcnaudio.com/product_info.php?products_id=870&osCsid=f1fa969fa6881f3167d9be6ea69d334d&codigobarras=1


----------



## COLsass

elmoch said:
			
		

> Podría ser *realimentación*.
> http://www.bcnaudio.com/product_info.php?products_id=870&osCsid=f1fa969fa6881f3167d9be6ea69d334d&codigobarras=1


 
estoy de acuerdo:

*FEEDBACK 1* *:* the return to the input of a part of the output of a machine, system, or process (as for producing changes in an electronic circuit that improve performance or in an automatic control device that provide self-corrective action)

*REALIMENTACION 1.* f._ Electr._ Retorno de parte de la salida de un circuito o sistema a su propia entrada.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Para serles sincera, a mí realimentación no me parecía lógico en este contexto pero si ustedes lo dicen -que sabe mucho más que yo- acepto con humildad y gratitud las sugerencias recibidas.

SM


----------



## COLsass

Soledad Medina said:
			
		

> Para serles sincera, a mí realimentación no me parecía lógico en este contexto pero si ustedes lo dicen -que sabe mucho más que yo- acepto con humildad y gratitud las sugerencias recibidas.
> 
> SM


 
SM--explica por que, por favor.  Nunci escuche "realimentacion" en este uso pero las definiciones aceptadas me parecen bien semejantes.  Quizas te explico que para mi "feedback" es mas de un eco (que seria una repeticion fiel) y mas sonidos caoticos que resultan de la proximidad de dos circuitos, por ejemplo.  "fuzz/buss" que son una onomatopeya--como la vibracion abrasiva de un sonido....viste?


----------



## ElCamaron

Eugin said:
			
		

> ¿¿pero lo que acabas de explicar no es la idea de los ecos??


 
El efecto es el mismo que el del eco pero EMHO la diferencia está en dónde se produce esa reberveración:

*eco*: cuando se oye con reberveración al otro interlocutor de la conversación.
*retorno*: cuando te oyes con reberveración a tí mismo.

Por eso, entiendo que esos terminales telefónicos evitan la reberveración tanto en un sentido como en el otro. Esta explicación no es científica pero sí que refleja la forma en que solemos usar esos términos por aquí ...

Un saludote,


----------



## elmoch

Hola, foreros:

No se trata de lo que a uno le parezca o le suene mejor, sino de cómo se dicen las cosas en realidad. Muchos tecnicismos suenan raros o directamente a chino fuera de su ámbito. Sólo un ejemplo: ¿qué pensáis que significa mano corriente?

Respecto a *realimentación*: 
Realimentación. _Feedback_. Genéricamente, introducción de una porción de la señal de salida de un dispositivo de vuelta a su entrada. Si el nivel introducido es lo suficientemente alto, el dispositivo entra en resonancia en la frecuencia de mayor ganancia del sistema. En el diseño de los amplificadores se utilizan bucles de realimentación para linealizar la respuesta. En refuerzo de sonido, se habla de realimentación sólo cuando ocurre resonancia (pitido) y se produce un "acople" al introducirse en los micrófonos demasiada señal acústica procedente del los altavoces.
*Fuente*: Diccionario bilingüe de Refuerzo de Sonido Profesional / _Translation Dictionary_
http://www.doctorproaudio.com/doctor/diccionario.htm#LetraR

Saludos.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Muchas gracias por estas explicaciones adicionales que me han resultado muy útiles.  
Un saludo lleno de afecto
SM


----------



## 3pebbles

Hi 
I've just come across this thread while looking for help in translating 'acoplamiento' in the following context
 
El DSP no altera el audio de manera alguna, de manera que en placas de tipo POTS se produce el acoplamiento del audio.
This is on telecommunications and mainly concerned with VoIP telephony.
 
Would it be correct to translate acoplamiento as feedback?? 
Thank you for any help


----------



## elmoch

Es el mismo significado:  http://www.mailxmail.com/curso/vida/practicosonido/capitulo12.htm

Saludos.


----------



## 3pebbles

hi elmoch,
That's great.  Thank you very much.
saludos


----------

